# Broken LCD on 5DIII



## TheJock (Sep 12, 2015)

So my new pride and joy was damaged after only owning it for 2 months!!
It’s gonna take 2 weeks to get the part, then 3 days to repair it, and it just cost me £50 for the privilege.
The camera was parallel to my lap while I transferred images to my laptop, it rolled over unexpectedly and the top plate LCD struck the corner of my laptop, I would recommend you always have your camera at 90 degrees if you are transferring images in this way. :'(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2015)

You did not break the LCD, just the cover for it.

You can buy the parts on ebay for $5.99 and replace it yourself in 10 minutes. Unlike the rear LCD, the top LCD has a glass cover held in place by adhesive tape. Easy to remove and put the replacement on. No disassembly of the camera.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-5D-Mark-III-Replacement-LCD-Screen-Display-Window-Tape-Free-Shipping-/361038908847?hash=item540f988daf


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 12, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You did not break the LCD, just the cover for it.
> 
> You can buy the parts on ebay for $5.99 and replace it yourself in 10 minutes. Unlike the rear LCD, the top LCD has a glass cover held in place by adhesive tape. Easy to remove and put the replacement on. No disassembly of the camera.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-5D-Mark-III-Replacement-LCD-Screen-Display-Window-Tape-Free-Shipping-/361038908847?hash=item540f988daf



99 times out of 100 I'd agree with you on this one.. but looking at the photo I'm wondering if there's a horizontal crack in the LCD glass as well.


----------



## TheJock (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks very much for this, I'll keep it in case for future. Unfortunately I paid the full amount already and I'm waiting on the part (new screen glass, sorry I should have been more descriptive in the title) coming now, I knew it was expensive but I simply did not want to take my camera apart, just fancied a rant at my own stupidity ???


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 12, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Thanks very much for this, I'll keep it in case for future. Unfortunately I paid the full amount already and I'm waiting on the part (new screen glass, sorry I should have been more descriptive in the title) coming now, I knew it was expensive but I simply did not want to take my camera apart, just fancied a rant at my own stupidity ???



I found this some time ago and it seems a very low risk way of removing either screen and getting a really professional, as new, final look

http://www.instructables.com/id/Canon-DSLR-LCD-Glass-Fix/?ALLSTEPS#more-anchor


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 12, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much for this, I'll keep it in case for future. Unfortunately I paid the full amount already and I'm waiting on the part (new screen glass, sorry I should have been more descriptive in the title) coming now, I knew it was expensive but I simply did not want to take my camera apart, just fancied a rant at my own stupidity ???
> ...



That won't work for any of the newer bodies where the LCD is bonded to the glass in order to reduce reflections.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 12, 2015)

raptor3x said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Stewart K said:
> ...



is that true for both screens on the 5DIII?


----------



## nc0b (Sep 12, 2015)

I had an iPhone fall off an end table to my 60D that was on the floor. The top LCD window appears to be clear plastic which flexed enough to ruin the LCD. It was about $175 for Canon in California to repair it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2015)

raptor3x said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Stewart K said:
> ...



He is talking the top LCD which is not bonded on. The process is the same as the video. The rear LCD is bonded.


----------

